# Star Trek Picard nach Folge 6: Darum hasst Picard die Borg [Spoiler]



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Picard nach Folge 6: Darum hasst Picard die Borg *


Spoiler



In der sechsten Folge von Star Trek: Picard trifft der titelgebende Ex-Captain auf einen Borg-Kubus. Das Trauma der Assimilation wiegt immer noch schwer und macht aus dem sonst so selbstbewussten Picard ein Nervenbündel. Picards Verhalten ist dabei aber nur augenscheinlich untypisch. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard nach Folge 6: Darum hasst Picard die Borg *


----------



## nibi030 (28. Februar 2020)

Großes Kino PCGH das ihr den Spoiler zum Teil schon in der Newszeile liefert...das ist doch echt mal richtig schei sse!!!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Februar 2020)

Ich bin nicht der größte ST Fan aber ich selber habe die Serie noch nicht geschaut und will das auch sehr gern (wie viele andre auch).

Es wäre echt schön wenn ihr das einfach lassen würdet, ich weiß Klicks sind wichtig aber nicht so.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Februar 2020)

Für sich betrachtet mag eine Überschrift dieser Art kein großer Spoiler sein ... aber im Gesamtbild hab ich hier (und auch in ein oder zwei anderen Foren) inzwischen allein durch Überschriften so viel mitbekommen, dass ich nicht mehr wirklich Lust habe, die Serie zu schauen. Eigentlich wollte ich warten, bis alle Episoden erschienen sind und dann für einen Monat Amazon Prime abonnieren (ich hab nebenher Netflix, ich brauche eigentlich keinen zweiten Streamabnehmer. Dafür gucke ich zu wenig TV), aber auch wenn ich die Story an sich nicht kenne, hab ich inzwischen ungewollt so viele Eckpunkte, dass mich die eigentliche Story auch nicht mehr wirklich reizt, obwohl ich ein großer Fan von TNG gewesen bin.


----------



## Ben das Ding (28. Februar 2020)

Finde ich jetzt nicht so schlimm! Wer ein Treki ist, hat sie eh schon geschaut! Außerdem spoilt die Überschrift fast nix. Jeder weiß doch, dass Picard mal Locutus war. Das Thema Bork ist doch eh immer aktuell.


----------



## KaterTom (28. Februar 2020)

Das Picard die Borg hasst bedarf doch keiner Erklärung, oder? Die hatten ihn assimiliert!


----------



## Banana-GO (28. Februar 2020)

Jeden Freitag ein neuer Spoiler von PC Games Hardware. So überflüssig wie ein Lutscher, der nach Shice schmeckt.
Was haben die eigentlich mit Serien zu tun?


----------



## JTRch (28. Februar 2020)

Welcher Trekkie kennt die Story nicht. Der Artikel ist so etwas von Banane.


----------



## sfc (28. Februar 2020)

Was ist daran ein Spoiler? Spricht er drüber, trifft er sie, träumt er davon?

Egal: Fand die Folge sogar gut, nachdem mir die letzten überhaupt nicht gefallen haben.


----------



## WoFNuLL (28. Februar 2020)

Click .... Bait mit Spoilern ... 

Schon wieder ... 

Und nochmal: 

1. hat nix mit PC / Internet / Games / Hardware zu tun .. wieso wird das hier gepostet?
2. Spoilern im Titel ist fail ... sogar ziemlich
3. wenn man nix zu posten hat, postet man nicht und wärmt nichts Themenfremdes auf oder holt Gerüchte aus der Versenkung oder oder oder und verhärtet den **** Up dann noch mit Reißerischen Clickbait Titeln ...

Bitte bemüht euch nicht weiter, die Bild hat bereits eine "PC Zeitschrift" ...

PS: es soll Leute geben die Früh arbeiten & schlafen gehen und die Folge dementsrpechend bis sie Abneds wieder daheim sind eben nicht gesehen haben ...


----------



## RyzA (28. Februar 2020)

Welch eine überraschende Nachricht: Picard hasst die Borg!

Wie kommt das nur?


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Welch eine überraschende Nachricht: Picard hasst die Borg!
> 
> Wie kommt das nur?



Hat man gut in Star Trek Der erste Kontakt gesehen, wo er auf den einen Borg eingedroschen hat. 
Oder war das Nächstenliebe?


----------

